# Vom USB Stick booten?



## Dennis-S. (3. April 2004)

hallo, ich hab ein riesen Problem. Zum einen funtkioneirt meine XP Home Version nicht mehr, der kommt mit nem hal.dll Fehler. Den kann man beheben indem mandie Reperaturkonsole startet. Diese ist auf der XP Cd drauf. Da aber das laufwerk von meinem Laptop nicht mehr läuft, scheint wohl defekt zu sein. Wird bei der anfänglichen "detecting akion" nicht mehr erkannt. Kann ich nun auch nicht die Reperaturkonsole starten. Hab aber gelesen, das ich dies auch von dem USB Stick der im Bios erkannt wird starten kann. Daher meine Fragen

1) Stimmt das?
2) Wenn ja, wie geht das, was muss auf den Stick draufß WOher hole ich das?

Bitte brauche dringend Antwort, auf dem Laptop sind sehr wichtige Sachen, die ich letzte Nacht noch bearbeitet hatte.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## fluessig (5. April 2004)

Als erstes zu deiner Frage:
Man kann vom USB Stick booten. Ist einem c't Artikel beschrieben und scheint deprimierend kompliziert zu sein, weil sich Sticks und PCs nicht immer vertragen. Schau einfach mal auf heise.de nach wenn du Zugang zu alten Ausgaben hast (Uni Bibliothek oder ähnliches).

Viel einfacher ist hingegen (weil man nicht erst viel studieren muss), wenn du dir für 10 EURO einen IDE Adapter kaufst und die Festplatte in deinen PC einbaust, dir via expand die Datei in dein Windows kopierst und wieder neu startest (mit dem Laptop).


----------



## melmager (6. April 2004)

hier ist ein netter Artikel dazu:

http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikel_10875090.html?tid1=&tid2=


----------

